
Ask HN: Good Asciidoc editor for OS X? - bcherny
I&#x27;m working on a book, and the publisher suggested formatting it in AsciiDoc.<p>I&#x27;m using Asciidoc-VSCode [0], which has nice live preview but some features don&#x27;t have correct previews, and I&#x27;m missing an outline view, spellcheck, etc.<p>What Asciidoc editor does HN recommend?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joaompinto&#x2F;asciidoctor-vscode
======
adomenech
perhaps atom + asciidoc preview plugin

